# what is a good price for a red eye tree frog???



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

what is a good price for a captive bread red eye tree frog and how much did you pay for yours ???????????????? its not that i only care about the price its just i have to save up for 1 and research them further!: victory:


----------



## emmzy (Jan 24, 2007)

i seen babies for £35 in a shop a few months ago and then i was in the same shop a few weeks ago and there £80 i almost fainted ...inflation:| lol


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

lol thanks for that i probally wont be getting em till mid summer and my local reptile store are getting captive bread juveniles so they might be cheaper anyway thanks !: victory:


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

got mine for £30 from a breader.... in a shop be prepaired to pay between £30-£80 depending on size(seen as small as 2cm up to adult), colouration ect.... CB are what you want, but more that ive seen have been WC... PM me nearer the time and i will contact the breader seee what he has...... 

good to see you are doing your researchn now: victory:


----------



## ashrob (Jul 27, 2007)

39.99 for an adult near me =]


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

ashrob said:


> 39.99 for an adult near me =]


good price is that CB, WC or LTC

Derek looks pretty cool!!!


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

yeah lol thanks i think all he sells at this shop is CB's so thats ok and they will be babies plus my dad used to work with the guy who owns it so we might get a discount :lol2: THANKS!: victory:


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

ashrob said:


> 39.99 for an adult near me =]


ok thanks!: victory:


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

hey again i was looking at you tube and there is a red eye being kept in a faunarium is that ok??? or is it because it might be in quarantine?????????? go to YouTube - Ted to see it its not very clear though: victoryr is it not a faunarium


----------



## ashrob (Jul 27, 2007)

am unsure as to what it is =] CB/WC ill have to check what it is next time i go in theyve had them for ages.
i dont keep red eyes so wouldnt know about faunarium.... i should fink they would need more height??


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

yeah thanks thats what i thought but it seems to be in 1............. oh well: victory:


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

is it true that baby RETF's should be kept in a "bare" 10 gallon enclosure with background on 3 sides, paper substrate, a water bowl and a few large river rocks until they reach 1 and 1/2 inches in length.......... thats what i read at www.froggie.info - Red Eyed Tree Frog - Tanks check it out and will the small exo-terra viv be big enough for 1 baby???????: victory:


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

when red eyes are new born it is a good idea to keep them in a smaller enclosure with a damp paper towel on the bottom... it is done as it is easyer to find food and bulk up quick, your shop should not be selling them at this size really especially to some one with little expirience(no offence). you need some thing over 2cm that is feeding.

i got my 3 babys private and housed them in a 7x3x4 container with damp paper towel on the bottom, a small water dish and i blacked out 3 sides with tank backing.... i put about 12, 1mm diameter holes along the bottom of each side for ventilation. i had a small u.v tube on the top. my babys were only just 2.5cm, but i done this as a precaution and to check they was feeding.

they are now around 6cm and are in an exo terra 12 x 12 x 12 with full decor, substrate ect i moved them in when they were about 4 cm.

so as to your question it all depends on the size age and feeding of what your shop gets, a 1 x 1 x 1 could be too big or to small.


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

i got some in hamm for 12 euros each.


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

brilliant colours as well nothing wrong with them at all. all are now fully grown and doing great


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

ok thanks the shop will not be selling the frogs that small but i was just wandering .......anyway could you post a few pics of your RETF's please????????????????: victory:


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

what im thinking of doing is setting up the viv for the frog a month or so in advance so i can get the right temp and humidity plus it will give the plants a while to grow btw what plants are ok with red eyes and were can i get sphagnum moss????????????: victory:


----------



## ashrob (Jul 27, 2007)

type in reptile plants/safe plants or something on google

garden centres do moss for hanging baskets cheap aswell!!


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

ok thanks!!: victory:


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

if your shop is getting red eyes they should sell moss to.... think that they have to sell the equipment to care for the animal as standard...

i dont have any real plants!


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

sounds cool will do later. alsways good to set up a jungle tank first lets the plants acclimatise and grow grazy like to fill the tank


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

yeah thats what i was thinking thanks: victory:


----------



## Huk7 (Jan 16, 2007)

You may find these useful : victory:

www.pollywog.co.uk: Red-eyed Tree Frog (Agalychnis callidryas) Care Sheet

and

Dartfrog - Everything for the Amphibian Keeper

Both also have decent equipment for you setting up.

Good luck!!


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

knighty said:


> if your shop is getting red eyes they should sell moss to.... think that they have to sell the equipment to care for the animal as standard...
> 
> i dont have any real plants!


what size is your exo-terra vivarium????


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

its a 12 inch x 12 inch x 12 inch housing 3 5-6cm red eyes


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

do you think a 30x30x45 in cm would be big enough for 1 maybe 2 red eyes?????????: victory:


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

derekthefrog=] said:


> do you think a 30x30x45 in cm would be big enough for 1 maybe 2 red eyes?????????: victory:


 like i say it all depends on the size of the frog... that would be too big for a babie red eye, but not big enough for adults....

IMO a minimum 24x18x18 should be provided for a pair/trio of red eyes, but more room when they are adult the better....

you need to wait until you know how big the frogs are going to be before you spend your money, just get saved up and go down to your shop when he has them in, im sure he will hold the frogs till you are set up.


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

kewl thanks : victory:
maybe one RETF will fit then ....
or not.........??????????????
: victory:
btw the 30x30x45 is LxWxH


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

like i keep saying all depends on the size of the frog...

all dimensions i give are in inches and i try to do them height x width x depth


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

ok thanks ill just stick to 1 RETF in a 30x30x45 cm LxWxH viv: victory:


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

derekthefrog=] said:


> ok thanks ill just stick to 1 RETF in a 30x30x45 cm LxWxH viv: victory:


dont think your getting my point:bash:

a 30x30x45 could be too big, or too small, it depends on what size the frog is:bash:

30x30x45 for small frog = NO

30x30x45 for medium frog = yes

30x30x45 for adult frog = NO


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

yeah i get you now sorry im quite dumb:lol2:
it'll be a medium frog anyways so it'll be ok thanks for your help: victory:


----------

